

Where is my getter/setter Swift? - sarunw
https://medium.com/@sarunw/where-is-my-getter-setter-swift-7fe450eeec32

======
nthState
I'm not sure if this is what you're looking for?

var myThing: myType { get { return something } set { //do something } }

